# Can someone please screenshot or copy the lost and found process for me?



## ILiveHere (May 8, 2022)

Lost and found wasnt being processed at my store for months. So, I showed them how to do it and processed everything. Now they're saying I'm "being investigated" lol. I'm on vacation right now. Can someone please send me the process just so I can confirm I did everything correctly?


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Log onto work day through a web browser. Do not use the app. You can access the handbook. @ILiveHere


----------



## ILiveHere (May 8, 2022)

Thank you but the handbook doesnt have the Lost and Found process in it.


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

ILiveHere said:


> Thank you but the handbook doesnt have the Lost and Found process in it.


I just looked it does


----------



## ILiveHere (May 8, 2022)

can you please tell me what page? I looked through and didnt see it. All I see is "if a credit card is found, bring it immediately to Guest Services. Guest Services and leaders must follow the “Lost and Found Credit Cards” process located on Workbench"


----------



## JustTapSkip (May 8, 2022)

The lost in found process at my store is just logging it in the lost and found book and if it’s card/money we give it to a TL to put it in the safe other than that we just put it in the lost and found bin.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 8, 2022)

I wasn’t aware there was an official policy. At my store items of value get locked in a draw and logged. Non value items like a baby shoe or cheap sunglasses get thrown in a bucket. Once a month the bucket is cleaned out and items thrown away. Umbrellas end up in clerical after no one claims them, team members can borrow them as needed and return them their next shift.


----------



## RWTM (May 9, 2022)

ILiveHere said:


> can you please tell me what page? I looked through and didnt see it. All I see is "if a credit card is found, bring it immediately to Guest Services. Guest Services and leaders must follow the “Lost and Found Credit Cards” process located on Workbench"


Check SharePoint


----------



## sunnydays (May 9, 2022)

literally just type lost and found on workbench lol


----------

